# Pics from Friday-El Model WMA



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2008)

This canebrake was determined to keep goin` in one direction, in spite of the fact that I was standin` in it`s way. I tried to get it to coil up, but it just wouldn`t do it. Finally, I gave up and followed it. Come to find out, it was trailin` a cotton rat it had bit. I was between it and breakfast. I left it alone when I realized what was goin` on.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are really neat Nic.   Awesome series.  I guess the moral of the story is don't mess with a hungry rattler.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Apr 6, 2008)

*Nice series Nick*

thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## slimbo (Apr 6, 2008)

cool story.  what are the chances of findin that.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 6, 2008)

That a neat pic series Nick. I've found that only one time in the wild,it was with a Diamondback and a baby rabbit.

Of course...........I did'nt have a camera that day.


----------



## chinquapin (Apr 6, 2008)

nicely done Nic, that's a great series and a good looking rattler!  

Ben


----------



## ronfritz (Apr 6, 2008)

Neat shots Nic!


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 6, 2008)

Great shots Nic.

OK new rule to remember, never get between a predator and it's prey....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 6, 2008)

that is too cool nic !!! i would love to see that in the wild with camera in hand !!!


----------



## jason308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome series Nic!!!!  I would love to have a series of a snake eating its dinner!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ya'll are nuts!!! Great stuff Nick.


----------



## MERCing (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool pics !!

I was surprised to see that he still went after the rat after being handled. That was one determined Timber rattler !


----------



## Wetzel (Apr 6, 2008)

Neat series of pictures.

Snake is lucky that the rat was the only thing to die there.  If it had been most folks, myself included, the snake would have been just as dead as the rat.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great shots!  And an even better story!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awesome, Nic. It's amazing how determined he was to get to that rat. 

And as for sending him on his way unharmed...


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 7, 2008)

That is awesome!!!! Did you get to see him eat?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 8, 2008)

great pic's Nic


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Apr 13, 2008)

That 'ol boy could put a hurtin' on you.......thanks for sharing


----------

